# CFL's for flowering.



## newgreenthumb

:confused2: Hey all, I just wanted a couple of opinions on this bulb.  They claim it comes in a red spectrum for flowering. If they are good than I can fit them into my budget. http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/product.php?xProd=18&xSec=4&jssCart=848f6e3290def4b7ec1a476e74e24885


----------



## Sin inc

hey that looks good but you can't beat hps for flowering. look  you can go to home depot and cad can a 100 watt hps for 59.99 its puts out around 9,500 lumens and add that to you flowering room and if you need to make a remote ballst for the  heat then we can show you how to do that to . its better to get the right lights. now then lateer


----------



## newgreenthumb

Sin inc said:
			
		

> if you need to make a remote ballst for the heat then we can show you how to do that to .


 
I will be looking forward to the help on that too.  I appreciate the input too.:bong:


----------



## learnin to gro

hey bro those lights are cool and work good enough but you can get those at ace hardware or many other stores 2700k cfl for 2-5$a piece i got a bunch of 30 watt bulbs for 2.98 a piece if your looking for the best go hps but if heat or other probs concern you dont buy cfls from that site RIPOFF


----------



## newgreenthumb

good lookin'


----------



## Noob84

are the screw in cfl's a lot hotter than hps?


----------



## newgreenthumb

No the HID lights put off more heat than CFL's


----------



## flipmode

man those lights will only last you for veg and berely that for veg the min i requre is a 500 watt floresents but i use a 1000 watt hps at all times faster grow and the plants love it


----------



## dontknowmuch

Shoot guys !  I thought it would be easy to find some 2700k cfl. I have been to wally world , kaymart, Lows,untrue value, and home dippo and have only seen 3000k and up. The three 2700k's that I own were free from city light.

Now I have seen a couple cfl that claimed to be in the orange to red spectrum, But they didn't have a kelvin rating, instead they said 300-500 MA.

What is mA.

Not intending to hijack your thread newgreen, just so many cfl threads I thought I would spare us all a new one


----------



## Noob84

2700k is usually "soft white". i know that home depot and walmart carry them carrying the GE brand name in 26watt bulbs. mA is your amperes(milliamps), it has nothing to do with kelvins, its how much power the light is using. your standard wall outlet will handle 15 amps.


----------



## dontknowmuch

yes those are the bulbs I found ( soft white ) but they didn't mention kelvins so I wasn't sure. Only said milliamps on the bulb.


----------



## boaboi86

here's the diff. in using cfl and hps. same strain pot size nutes light cycle! The hps produced 17 nodes, cfl produced only 7. U decide Here's a plant currently at 31 days flower under 1400w hps!


----------



## Noob84

good lord! you can't compare a 1400w with us closet growers and between 135-260 watts. i will hopefully have an hps someday but until then we will do our very best. i also dont really like the idea of how much heat an hps puts out when growing in such small spaces. if you have the room(and $$$) then hps is by FAR the way to go.


----------



## newgreenthumb

Get the soft white and try to get 5000 to 6000 lumens per square foot, basically doubling the 2k to 3k lumens needed for veg growth.


----------



## Sin inc

yea if you want the 2700k cfl you have to go to a floursenct retail you the one that only sell lights and other stuff to do with lights and electric that's where i get mine at. they might have some stuff that you havn't seen yet


----------



## boaboi86

U closet growers need to learn a thing or two, because u can use a 400w hps in a 2'x2'x3' space( smaller thann any closet i know) so stop wasting ur time with florals and take a little pide in what u do! My 1400w is also in a closet thats not that big!


----------



## newgreenthumb

Boaboi86, it is not about not having pride it is about budget.  Unfortunately some of have not the finances to purchase HID yet and maybe some won't but I hate to sound argumentative but take it easy. We will get there soon enough.


----------



## dontknowmuch

It is more of a heat and ventaltion issue for me, thus the reason for cfl's. I would and will hopefully switch to HPS in the future, I live an a very small apartment and don't even have much closet space.

 But thanks for rubbing salt on my wounds


----------



## lefty

so soft white is the way to go?


----------



## newgreenthumb

Yes, soft (warm) white light has a little more red and orange in its spectrum. Check out this graph.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Color_temp2.png


----------



## lefty

so these throw off alot of red is this good for seedlings or just flowering?


----------



## newgreenthumb

Best for flowering, it simulates the fall sun.


----------



## dontknowmuch

Holy cow ! Does this bulb screw in a regular fixture ?

http://www.topbulb.com/find/Product_Description.asp_Q_intProductID_E_51530


----------



## learnin to gro

yes it does and actually ive got the same bulb from the same company. it works great.


----------



## Crazy Horse

I have a 200 watter. Haven't tried it yet so I don't know how good it is. And all it requires is a mogul socket, which are dirt cheap. And it will plug right into your 120.


----------



## cyberquest

ok lets see if i can make my very first post not make me look like a big dummy! )

Hps Bulbs
100w  HPS Bulb (9,500 lumens)
250w HPS Bulb (28,500 lumens)
400w  HPS Bulb (50,000 lumens)

T5 Floresent Tube (6500k)
24 watt bulbs are 2,250 lumens  
54 watt bulbs are 5,000 lumens 

High Output Floresent (3000k & 6500k)
Sun Blaze 44 (example bulb) 20,000 lumens
Sun Blaze 48 (example bulb) 40.000 lumens 

CFL Floresent Bulb  (2700k & 6500k) ( http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/accessory/lights.shtml ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




These grow lights are available in 125 watt models. The 2700k bulb provides increased output in the red spectrum which promotes flowering and budding in plants. The 6400k bulb is full spectrum bulb which promotes overall plant growth. 

125 watt bulb (9,500lumens) (2700k)
125 watt bulb (9,500 lumens) (6400k)

CFLs are produced in varying shades of white:

    * "Warm white" or "Soft white" (2700 K - 3000 K) provides a light very similar to that of an incandescent bulb, somewhat yellow in appearance;
    * "White", "Bright White", or "Medium White" (3500 K) bulbs produce a yellowish-white light,                whiter than an incandescent bulb still but on the warm side;
    * "Cool white" (4100 K) bulbs emit more of a pure white tone; and
    * "Daylight" (5000 K - 6500 K) is slightly bluish-white.







that CFL is one i found at a green house specific site, this would be more what you would find at your avarage department store.




Bulb 				T4	
Base 				Medium Screw (E26)
Wattage 			28
Initial Lumens 			1750
Color Temperature 		2700 K
Color Rendering Index (CRI) 	82
Rated Life 			12000 hrs
Product Code 			40351
Description 			FLE28QBX/LLCD
UPC 				043168403511

so in thought, you would need roughly 29 of this style CFL to produce the same lumens as a single 400w HPS bulb. 

this style (which i have seen a few members using, including myself) is more commonly found, like in your 4 to 10 pack set of bulbs. 









Bulb 	T3	
Base 	Medium Screw (E26)
Wattage 	           26
Initial Lumens 	           1650
Color Temperature 	2700 K
Color Rendering Index (CRI) 	82
Rated Life 	            8000 hrs
Product Code 	          16254
Description 	            FLE26HT3/2/6H4PK
UPC 	                      043168162548


----------



## Stoney Bud

You're on exactly the right path.

Lumens per/square foot of canopy.

Vegetative = 3,000 - 5,000

Flowering = 5,000 - 6,000

As long as you're close to the right spectrum, it makes no difference which one you use as long as the temps, humidity, and lumens are where they need to be.


----------



## cyberquest

hmmmm, i might need to back off some of my lights cause i just rough figured mine and its about 9600, and thats only on one plant in a closet by itself....LOL. 

so i have roughly the equivalent of one 100w HPS bulb only shinning on one plant, in a dinky closet.)


see it wasnt untill my second post i looked like a dummy....lol. )


----------



## lefty

cyber i would give it all the light u have and not back off!


----------



## cyberquest

cool thanks for the input,i will start my own tread on it shortly so i dont jack the thread.


----------



## Stoney Bud

If you have 9600 lumens per/sq ft of canopy and can afford to pay for the 3600 lumens the plants aren't using, then go for it man.

I've never heard of any data from any studies or experiments that support a plant using more than 6,000 lumens per/sq. ft.

There is a heat problem inherent with lights. Having more lights than the plant can use may create a problem with heat.


----------



## Tonto

From experience.....trust me. The HPS will actually cost you the same if not less in the long run. Getting reflectors, fixtures, and the right amount of the CFL's will not be much cheaper than just going out and buying a 400 HPS light. You can get a very good one off of eBay for about $150 shipped. The one I have does not have a remote ballast, and it's still not much for heat concerns. My temps never get over 80.


----------



## Tonto

cyberquest said:
			
		

> hmmmm, i might need to back off some of my lights cause i just rough figured mine and its about 9600, and thats only on one plant in a closet by itself....LOL.
> 
> so i have roughly the equivalent of one 100w HPS bulb only shinning on one plant, in a dinky closet.)
> 
> 
> see it wasnt untill my second post i looked like a dummy....lol. )


 
I doubt you have 9600 per square foot bro.


----------



## cyberquest

ok i made a tread for my stuff so you all can help me figure it out and i am not hijacking this thread.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=65260#post65260

please take a look and see if i am figuring it all up right.


----------



## Tonto

Posted in your thread as well. Good luck to both of you


----------

